# pesanteur



## paganpoetrynat

hola amigos estoy traduciendo un texto de religuión y laisismo y tengo problemas con el significado de la palabra *pesanteur,* agradezco mucho su ayuda con la sgte frase:
nos instances parlementaires votent, à la faveur d'une coalition libérée des *pesanteur *sociales-chrétinnes...
mi intento es:
nuestras instancias parlamentarias votan, a favor de una coalición liberada de los ................ socio-cristianos
muchas gracias por sus sugerencias!


----------



## yserien

¿Has querido decir pensateurs, pensadores ? No tengo el diccionario a mano. Espera otras opiniones.(Pesanteur me suena a la fuerza de la gravedad)


----------



## Domtom

_...de las influencias social-cristianas._



yserien said:


> ¿Has querido decir pensateurs, pensadores ? No tengo el diccionario a mano.


 
No, _pensador_ es _penseur_ y no _pensateur_.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que *pesanteur *está bien empleado aquí.

Se trata de formar una coalición que se libere del protagonismo de los social-cristianos (¿quizá demócratas cristianos?) cuya importancia era tal que desequilibraba el conjunto. 
Gravedad o gravidez no suena tan bien como *pesanteur*. Quizá tendrías que usar *importancia *o, a lo sumo, *peso*.


----------



## yserien

Si, claro, tienes razón. Pero pesanteur es algo relacionado con la fuerza de la gravedad, ¿no ?


----------



## GURB

Hola
¿Cuál es el problema? *pesadeces* tiene en español, que yo sepa, el mismo sentido figurado que en francés y aquí me parece ser la palabra apropiada.
Un saludo


----------



## paganpoetrynat

siii!!! había pensado en influencias, pero no me atrevía a utilizar esa palabra ya que en ningún diccionario salía ni referencia a ella, muchas gracias !!!!!!!


----------



## yserien

¿Habría que traducirlo como fuerzas de presión, grupos de influencia ?
Pesadeces es más bien un término coloquial, significando charla vana, propósitos pueriles, disculpad, no acabo de asumir el fil exactamente.


----------



## Domtom

*Gurb*:

Una persona puede ser _pesada_, pero no un movimiento, un partido, un sindicato, una religión, una filosofía. Para estas cosas se utilzan otros adjetivos. Y si miras es en el DRAE, verás que _"pesadez, 4. terquedad o impertenencia propia de quien es molesto y enfadoso"_ ; o sea, _"de quien es"_, no _"de lo que es"_.

NOTA: No había visto el último de Yserien (bueno, es que escribimos al mismo tiempo).

En efecto: además, está el hecho que constata *Yserien*:


> Pesadeces es más bien un término coloquial, significando charla vana, propósitos pueriles...


-


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El problema es que pese a que *pesadez *tenga que ver con *gravedad*, es decir con *pesanteur*, en esta frase no pega demasiado ya que, como bien dice Yserien y Domtom, esa palabra se asocia más con molestia y terquedad.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

_Pesanteur _aquí tiene este significado (CNTRL):


> − _Au fig.,_ souvent _au plur._  Ensemble des forces qui retardent une évolution. _Pesanteurs administratives, économiques, psychologiques, sociologiques._


En cuanto a la traducción .
De momento retendría el _peso _de Víctor.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Inspirándome en la observación de *Martine*:

_liberada de los frenos..._

_o_

_...del conservadurismo..._ (o algo así...).

_...del involucionismo..._



Cintia&Martine said:


> _Pesanteur _aquí tiene este significado (CNTRL):
> 
> − _Au fig.,_ souvent _au plur._ Ensemble des forces qui retardent une évolution. _Pesanteurs administratives, économiques, psychologiques, sociologiques._
> 
> En cuanto a la traducción .
> De momento retendría el _peso _de Víctor.


 
No estoy de acuerdo con el _peso_, porque no da la idea de retardar la evolución. Al menos, yo veo la frase así, con "peso", y no me pienso que significa que la cosa esa social-cristina retrasa algo, sino que ejerce influencia, como pensé.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos :

La pesanteur, efectivamente Yserien es la fuerza de la gravedad. Pero no solo es esto, es todo lo que tiene una carga fuerte, un peso enorme. Físico o moral.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

En este caso estoy de acuerdo con Cintia&Martine.Pero me permito recordar a Domtom otra de las varias acepciones del término pesanteur, según CNTRL   Résultante de la force de gravité et de la force centrifuge exercées sur les diverses parties d'un corps par l'attraction de la masse terrestre.Esta acepción es la única,en mi ignorancia,que yo conocía, de ahí mi insistencia.


----------



## Domtom

*Gévy* ha escrito:


> La pesanteur, efectivamente Yserien es la fuerza de la gravedad. Pero no solo es esto, es todo lo que tiene una carga fuerte, un peso enorme. Físico o moral.


 

Sí, pero esto vale para el francés, no para el español (bueno, es mi humilde opinión). Por ejemplo, yo no diré: "a lo largo de los siglos, la Iglesia ha tenido una gran pesadez (u otros derivados léxicos de "peso" o incluso de "gravedad")", sino: "a lo largo (...) tenido un gran poder/influencia". 

Pero sí puedo decir: "El Concilio Vaticano II ha tenido un peso específico en el nuevo rumbo que han adoptado las órdenes religiosas..."

Quiero decir que, según como, sí podemos utilizar "peso", como en este último ejemplo, pero no lo veo para el ejemplo del post de partida, porque faltan palabras entre "pesanteur" y "social-chrétiennes". No me suena "liberarse del peso de los social-cristianos", pero sí "liberarse del enorme peso de la influencia de la comunidad social-cristiana", por ejemplo.


----------



## Montepinar

Hola,
En mi opinión, se puede decir "peso" y, si se quiere recalcar su acción retardante, la palabra "lastre" podría venir bien.

Recuerdo una obra "La Pesanteur et la Grâce", de Simene Weil que se ha traducido como "La gravedad y la gracia": en ese contexto queda claro que la gravedad es una fuerza que "lastra", "tira hacia abajo" o"dificulta el moviemiento"


----------



## luther

Puede ser, en sentido figurado la losa, el peso, la carga o el lastre. ......."liberada del lastre social-cristiano.."


----------



## yserien

Hola, sí, pero en este caso concreto "lastre" tendría un sentido quizá un tanto peyorativo, a mi juicio. Un saludo.(¡ah! bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Yserien:

Que sea peyorativo es justamente lo que se busca aquí, a mi juicio. Podrían haber puesto "poids", pero pesanteur es algo ya desagradable de llevar, hay como dice GURB, la idea de pesadez.

Lastre me parece realmente bueno para traducirlo aquí.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Montepinar said:


> la palabra "lastre" podría venir bien.


 


luther said:


> Puede ser, en sentido figurado la losa, el peso, la carga o el lastre. ......."liberada del lastre social-cristiano.."


 


yserien said:


> "lastre" tendría un sentido quizá un tanto peyorativo.


 


Gévy said:


> Lastre me parece realmente bueno para traducirlo aquí.


 
Sí, es muy buena idea la de poner _lastre_.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

También a mí me parece bien *lastre *que da mejor la idea de obstáculo que *peso*.


----------



## GURB

Hola
En el caso que nos ocupa "pesanteurs" tiene inconfundiblemente el sentido apuntado por Martine. Ya que "pesadeces" parece ser impropio, propongo lo siguiente:
._..una coalición liberada de *las (pesadas) rémoras *socio-cristianas.
rémora= impedimento para llevar algo a buen fin _(DUE)
Esta palabra en plural puede estar acompañada de adjetivos como como: morales, ideológicas, reaccionarias, burocráticas, pesadas etc...
Sin más


----------



## ComicMonster

Ya sé que este intercambio de pareceres lleva un millón de años inactivo, pero se me ha ocurrido que, junto a "_lastre_" —que es efectivamente una gran solución, como bien dice *Gévy*—, podría valer, en función de los contextos, "*rémora*". 

Por ejemplo: "La direction statutaire d'organisations établies réclame une certaine stabilité et va de pair avec des attachements et des *pesanteurs* qui limiten la flexibilité des responsables". 

Que he traducido así: "La dirección estatutaria de las organizaciones establecidas exige una cierta estabilidad y va acompañada de toda una serie de ataduras y de *rémoras* que limitan la flexibilidad de los responsables". 

Espero que sirva.

Un saludo a todos, 

CM


----------



## Gévy

Hola CM:

Es exactamente lo que había propuesto nuestro amigo Gurb en el post justo anterior al tuyo. 

Gévy


----------



## ComicMonster

¡Vaya! Pues menudo patinazo;  ni lo había visto… Me consuelo pensando que la intención era buena… 

Gracias Gévy. 

CM


----------



## Gévy

Nos ha pasado a todos. Y es buena señal: confirma la validez de la propuesta. Gracias por sugerirlo de todas formas. 

Gévy


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Otra opción para _pesanteurs_, dependiendo del estilo y el contexto, puede ser *inercias*.

Saludos .- MDG


----------

